# Hard Water affecting toilet flushing



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Our home is near Bologna and we have hard water, which seems to affect the toilet flushing mechanisms. Requiring our plumber to visit 2-3 times a year to descale them. We don't to install a water softner system but wondered if there was another solution. In the UK we would put a block in the tank but the WC mechanisms are in the wall, so I don't think the tank does not exist. Any advice is appreciated. Thks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ianthy said:


> Our home is near Bologna and we have hard water, which seems to affect the toilet flushing mechanisms. Requiring our plumber to visit 2-3 times a year to descale them. We don't to install a water softner system but wondered if there was another solution. In the UK we would put a block in the tank but the WC mechanisms are in the wall, so I don't think the tank does not exist. Any advice is appreciated. Thks


We used to try the block in the tank but it was not very successful. We also tried one of those electronic things you put on the water pipe - that didn't work either. The only solution was to have a water softener installed but one that only refreshes as much as is needed not one that uses umpteen litres of water and kilos of salt *every* night - they are expensive to run!


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thks for the posting. A neighbour has a system fitted to adds water softener but now she can't drink the tap water. I can look into it but if the outcome is not being able to drink tap water, then it's not an option for us.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ianthy said:


> Thks for the posting. A neighbour has a system fitted to adds water softener but now she can't drink the tap water. I can look into it but if the outcome is not being able to drink tap water, then it's not an option for us.


With our system, there is a bleed off the softener so that we get softened water that then passes through a three stage osmotic filtration process that removes all unpleasant tastes and other chemicals so that it is fully potable and is good for coffee which needs soft water). For tea (needs hard water) SWMBO takes water direct from the hard water main supply. The basic softening process adds nothing to the water that renders it unfit to drink, except that you may notice a very slight saltiness.


----------



## inalen26 (Jul 17, 2015)

The essential treatment method contributes practically nothing for the h2o in which renders that unsuitable to be able to beverage, with the exception of that you could observe a really small saltiness.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Before we had the water softener installed, I would have to go round the house every other week to remove the aerators and clean out the loose bits of limescale some of which were 5-6 mm across; shower heads would need descaling once a month. I would also have to descale the toilet flush mechanism to stop the water dibbling constantly and had to replace the mechanisms twice in five years.
After the initial 3-4 months of water-softening - no more cleaning out limescale or descaling shower heads or replacing toilet flush mechanisms. Before the softener, water flow from taps and shower would reduce to a dribble until I had removed the limescale, since installing the water softener there has been a consistently strong flow.

For us it has offered excellent value for money.


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,
Not familiar with your system but I suspect that you do have a tank....somewhere. Most likely it would be above the ceiling. Tankless systems tend to be commercial and used in areas where there is a consistent water pressure of 50 to 80 psi. Get the plumber to show you where it is (or if it is) when you have him there next. I have found warm white vinegar to be quite effective as a descaler if you let it soak in.

Good luck


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks all for your postings. I have also been given recommendations for the following products that drop in the tank and also a magnet that connects around the pipework. As they are relatively low cost I am going to give it a go. So links below the Amazon for the products.

Ecozone Magnoloo Anti-Limescale Toilet Descaler Twin Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home which drops in the tank

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ideas-Magne...6KP00B65&dpSrc=sims&dpST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_ magnet for pipework


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi ianthy,
Sorry for sticking my nose in again. I don't think you will derive any benefit from either of these magnetic products.
While "hard water" can be caused by several things. I believe that in your area it most likely a calcium build up. This means the water is slightly basic. Adding a buffered acid (vinegar) starts a reaction with the calcium. When the bubbling stops you should end up with a slightly salt water in the tank. Just flush. Or...You should be able to pick up a tablet from from a plumbing supply house that you can just drop in your tank and replace every few months very inexpensively. Check with the plumbing guys at your local Leroy Merlin store. You can filter out the calcium or chemically alter it but it has to be addressed to resolve the problem.

As to the "magic" magnets.....take a small household magnet and try to pick up a piece of chalk with it. 

I do wish you a fast and painless resolution to your issue

Regards


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Ourdon - you are not sticking your nose in . We are back at the house next week and will start withe vinegar. Do check out the reviews for the magnets - they seem to work sometimes..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ianthy said:


> Thanks Ourdon - you are not sticking your nose in . We are back at the house next week and will start withe vinegar. Do check out the reviews for the magnets - they seem to work sometimes..


There have been very limited results with the magnetic method and definitely do not work where the water is stored (e.g. in a tank). 

We have had the electromagnet and noticed absolutely no difference in the amount of limescale. The only solution has been to have a proper water softener with the addition of an osmotic filter system to remove unpleasant tastes for drinking-water purposes.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

I have seen simgle room water softeners you can have tied into the bathroom toilet. Also if you know anyone with water softener salt place some of the salt crystals in a vented plastic container and hang it in the tank? Not sure it will desolve fast enough for your use you may want to try crushing it further. Just a thought.

Giada


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

RachelGiada said:


> I have seen simgle room water softeners you can have tied into the bathroom toilet. Also if you know anyone with water softener salt place some of the salt crystals in a vented plastic container and hang it in the tank? Not sure it will desolve fast enough for your use you may want to try crushing it further. Just a thought.
> 
> Giada


That's not how water softening works nor the purpose of the salt. See FAQs Frequently Asked Questions - Water Salt

Also http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/interior-projects/how-to/a150/1275126/


----------

